# Got myself a recumbent trike :-)



## fatjel (27 Feb 2016)

Broke my collar bone two weeks ago falling off my bike and on the very same day a cheque arrived from a ppi thing .. 
A sign from above that I should buy a recumbent trike ?









It has spent the last year in a barn so new tubes and a bit of a wipe down were needed
Adjusted the pedal thing so I could reach and it's ready to go in the morning.
Tempted to try it now but getting it in and out of the house one handed ain't too easy
Ate my dinner sitting on my trike in the kitchen.. Can't do that on two wheels


----------



## flake99please (27 Feb 2016)

Oooooh, Shiney...

Best of luck with the collar bone.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2016)

Very nice enjoy


----------



## Andrew1971 (27 Feb 2016)

That's a good looking trike you have and so shiney too
Did you get her from ebay by any chance
Andrew


----------



## fatjel (27 Feb 2016)

Hiya @Andrew it was on ebay and in the local Friday ads
I had a short ride and a good look at it before buying
The seller has the email addy of the guy who made it which I forgot to get
Untill I do theres not much I know about it
It does look very well made tho.


----------



## fatjel (27 Feb 2016)

I was rather hoping it would have some mudguards to match the back one
Will have to find some but being a (I believe ) a one off frame it might prove a bit tricky
Any ideas you all have would be most welcome


----------



## Scoosh (27 Feb 2016)

Hope you have many happy miles together and the collar bone heals well.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Feb 2016)

Nice bit of kit

If you can get the details of the guy who made it, mudguards may not be a problem

Most trikes these days have a single plate that fits to the headset. Firm enough to hold the mudguard and turn with the wheel.

HP Velotechnik:






ICE:





Catrike:


----------



## Cold Snail (27 Feb 2016)

@fatjel on the test ride.


----------



## Ganymede (27 Feb 2016)

Hurrah!!

Those lanes look familiar.... I will keep my eye open for you. 

Having said that, a lot of lanes in Kent look identical!


----------



## Andrew1971 (27 Feb 2016)

What does she handle like. What size wheels are they. Hope you enjoyed your ride and spotted so soon too.
ANDREW


----------



## fatjel (27 Feb 2016)

@Ganymede just before Hunton
@Andrew1971 Has 20 inch wheels all round. Handles very well (tho I've nothing to compare it to)
The steering is much lighter than I expected and the whole thing feels very stable.. Nice
Mudguard came loose and the chain was a bit clunky both now sorted so will try a bit further tomorrow
38 km today and no ill effects ,most importantly the collar bone seems to be OK with it


----------



## Falco Frank (27 Feb 2016)

fatjel said:


> Ate my dinner sitting on my trike in the kitchen.. Can't do that on two wheels



Best quote I've heard in a long time!


----------



## Ganymede (27 Feb 2016)

fatjel said:


> @Ganymede just before Hunton



Ah - my osteopath is in Hunton! I will tell her to wave if she sees you!


----------



## fatjel (28 Feb 2016)

50k this morning, Fun but a bit slow. Used spds and they were OK if a bu**er to clip in.
Will see when I go a bit further. I've never liked having my feet fixed in the same place for long.
Tomorrow will be the test. Need 200k to keep my rrty going. Shall give it a try fingers crossed


----------



## Always Cross (28 Feb 2016)

fatjel said:


> 50k this morning, Fun but a bit slow. Used spds and they were OK if a bu**er to clip in.
> Will see when I go a bit further. I've never liked having my feet fixed in the same place for long.
> Tomorrow will be the test. Need 200k to keep my rrty going. Shall give it a try fingers crossed


Hi you need to make sure your feet are attached to the pedals either clipped in or by using toe clips and straps. If your feet come off while your pedaling they can go under the trike causing a nasty injury and possibly a 999 job to hospital.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Feb 2016)

fatjel said:


> 50k this morning, Fun but a bit slow. Used spds and they were OK if a bu**er to clip in.
> Will see when I go a bit further. I've never liked having my feet fixed in the same place for long.
> Tomorrow will be the test. Need 200k to keep my rrty going. Shall give it a try fingers crossed


I've swapped to SPDs since I got my trike and I also find them more of a faff to clip into than road pedals. It doesn't matter on a trike though as you clip in before moving and you don't need to unclip again till you get off. I could never get on with them on a road bike because of the fiddly clip in.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Feb 2016)

fatjel said:


> I was rather hoping it would have some mudguards to match the back one
> Will have to find some but being a (I believe ) a one off frame it might prove a bit tricky
> Any ideas you all have would be most welcome


 The brackets supplied with Performers are the worst part of the package and consequently I made my own replacements - using theirs as a pattern. I have made a few sets for other Performer owners too. As for mudguards I bought 2 pairs of 20" mudguards from Rutland Cycles. Nice Chromoplastic ones that were very cheap. I used both front mudguards and mounted them so that what would have been the front of the mudguard is at the back. I used the central mounting bracket to mount red reflectors on (having bent them to the right angle) The photo shows what mine look like and the strange flaps at the bottom, which I made from an old A4 file, dramatically reduce the amount of mud etc. that gets sprayed on my hands. My metal work skills are nowhere near as good as the person's who made your trike, so if you can locate him and get some from him do - but if you get really stuck send me a pm and I will try and sort some out for you. Have fun on your trike!


----------



## fatjel (29 Feb 2016)

Thanks for that @mrandmrspoves . Hopefully today I will get the guys email and know a little more.
Having looked at prices for trike mudguards though I think I'll likely go down your route and try and make some brackets
I have to get the trike through the back gate sideways so mudguards are going to suffer
A quick release set would be favourite


----------



## fatjel (4 Mar 2016)

Got in touch with the guy who built my trike , 
Barry Coleman ,he lives about 25 miles away so maybe go visit one day.
We had a nice chat on the phione and as I understand it he built the frame
and most of the mechanical parts , seat and stuff are from ICE 
Has a 9-32 cassette !!! and 22/36/50 

Me and the trike have now covered 236 km together in our first week
Longest ride was 92 k which if I'm honest is the hardest work I've done in decades
As ever all the mechanic problems have been self inflicted
IE one bolt came out of a cleat. Unclipping was kinda impossible
Trying to remove my overshoe and shoe with one hand was such fun. 
Especially as I'd stopped for a much needed wee
Memo to me check those bolts is tightish
Still waiting for it to get easier lol


----------



## Andrew1971 (4 Mar 2016)

@fatjel what's more comfy 2 or 3 wheel's. ahh no padded pant's, not having to put you foot down at junction's.
Now i can't wait for dry weather now
Andrew


----------



## mustang1 (4 Mar 2016)

Very nice, congrats!

Say, this gives me an idea. Mrs Mustangs been talking about getting a new dining table and I see you can eat your dinner sitting on the trike....


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Mar 2016)

Always Cross said:


> Hi you need to make sure your feet are attached to the pedals either clipped in or by using toe clips and straps. If your feet come off while your pedaling they can go under the trike causing a nasty injury and possibly a 999 job to hospital.



I rode my ICE trike for a long time and never had this problem. In fact I have never heard of anyone having this problem with an ICE trike. Where did you get this information?


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Mar 2016)

It's a trike thing generally, not ICE specific.


----------



## fatjel (5 Mar 2016)

3 wheels is way more comfy.. @Andrew1971 .
Just home from a little trip along the coast at dungeoness and around about.
I don't believe I have ever been so cold on a bike
Might be cos I can't get my windstopper gear on with the collar bone nonsense
Or it may be one is further from the sun ?
And it's still bloody hard work

https://www.strava.com/activities/509138169


----------



## Scoosh (5 Mar 2016)

Can you put your jacket on back-to-front ?
It would mean you have a 'solid' front to the wind and might be easier to put on.


----------



## fatjel (5 Mar 2016)

Not sure that would work @Scoosh ..
I have a kinda brace thing and it digs into the broken bone if I wear anything tight
Same for my lovely warm bib tights they dig in the bit that hurts
I see your from Edinburgh.. It'd probably be shirt sleeve weather for you down here where the softys dwell


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Mar 2016)

fatjel said:


> Not sure that would work @Scoosh ..
> I have a kinda brace thing and it digs into the broken bone if I wear anything tight
> Same for my lovely warm bib tights they dig in the bit that hurts
> I see your from Edinburgh.. It'd probably be shirt sleeve weather for you down here where the softys dwell



I find that the Paramo Velez works brilliantly for recumbents... for me the ultimate recumbent inclement weather jacket

No back zips to snag the seat, and two options depending on how hot you are when you cycle


Finally not a close aerodynamic design, so may also sit your purposes


----------



## fatjel (5 Mar 2016)

I am realising that regular cycling clothes won't work.so well on the trike.
I have a berghaus gore tex walking jacket I shall try next but those Paramo Valez ones do look kinda perfect
I shall have to let the shock of the fence remodeling needed to get the trike in and out subside before I buy any new pressies tho

Being cold is a small price to pay .. I thought I was looking at 10 -12 weeks not cycling


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Mar 2016)

There is also the option of a fairing

I have a Terracycle XT or GX on all my trikes


----------



## fatjel (12 Mar 2016)

Two weeks and just past 500km..
Went on a club run and was keeping up much better
until the left front brake decided to stick on
When I stopped I could release the brake by hand
Was only recently someone said "those Sturmey Archer hub brakes never need maintainance"
I'm guessing there is a return spring in there that's failed
Not much info online that I've found so far.
I shall take it to bits in the morning and have a look

Any helpfull tips more than welcome


----------



## starhawk (12 Mar 2016)

fatjel said:


> I am realising that regular cycling clothes won't work.so well on the trike.



You are right on that! I have sourced recumbent cycling clothes from various firms, they are out there you just have to look for them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Mar 2016)

starhawk said:


> You are right on that! I have sourced recumbent cycling clothes from various firms, they are out there you just have to look for them.


I fitted a rack to mine when I realised that rear pockets on a jersey were out of commission. I think the lycra shorts may be replaced by baggies too.


----------



## Cold Snail (12 Mar 2016)

More than likely the cam inside may have rusted a little bit or have brake dust/grease gunk on it.
Roll the wheel the other way and it sometimes frees off as a temporary fix.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

starhawk said:


> You are right on that! I have sourced recumbent cycling clothes from various firms, they are out there you just have to look for them.


Most will

All you need to be careful of is zips that are on a rear pocket as these can damage the seat

I tend to go for "outdoor" clothing more as it can be more functional.

A "fisherman's" or "photographer's" vest can take care of he lack of pockets

Edited, and any trouser pockets MUST be zipped or the contents wil end up on the floor


----------



## starhawk (14 Mar 2016)

As I said I have bought recumbent cycling clothes, their jerseys have zipped pockets on the front, none at the back! and the pants have no diaper!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (14 Mar 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I rode my ICE trike for a long time and never had this problem. In fact I have never heard of anyone having this problem with an ICE trike. Where did you get this information?



A known risk with Tadpole trikes,and severe injuries have been known. Do an Internet search for "leg suck" (don't search for foot suck unless you want to learn about weird fetishes)


----------



## FrankCrank (15 Mar 2016)

...the clipping in thing on trikes is a must-do necessity - not doing so could leave you crippled. 

Had a small taste of what could happen when out on my mk1 trike couple of years back. It only had a rear rim brake which was pretty lousy, and I was in the habit of dropping my feet to the road for the last few yards to bring to a stop. At about walking pace my foot caught a bump on the road and went under the crossbar. I was thrown forward in an instant, took the skin off big toe and twisted foot (only wearing sandals!). 

At speed if my foot came off a pedal and under the bar ...........well, I hate to imagine. 

My only item of dedicated bike gear are the SPD shoes I now use, just on the trike. Wouldn't trust myself with them on 2 wheels......


----------



## starhawk (15 Mar 2016)

Seems like a lot of persons are totally ignorant to the fact that SPD is just one of the things you can use to prevent leg suck. There are heel slings, platform pedals with heel support to name a few. I started out with SPD but never liked them, and you can damn near not walk in those shoes. I ended up with a platform pedal with heel support, they are definitely safer then the SPD, much more comfortable and yo can use any shoe you like, no staggering around on your heel with your toes in the air.


----------



## machew (15 Mar 2016)

mrandmrspoves said:


> A known risk with Tadpole trikes,and severe injuries have been known. Do an Internet search for "leg suck" (don't such for foot suck unless you want to learn about weird fetishes)


This was the first google entry for leg suck

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_arZOvyV0w


----------



## starhawk (16 Mar 2016)

machew said:


> This was the first google entry for leg suck
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_arZOvyV0w



I found one picture of a very severly injured foot, but as it turned out he had been attacked by a polar bear


----------



## mrandmrspoves (16 Mar 2016)

starhawk said:


> Seems like a lot of persons are totally ignorant to the fact that SPD is just one of the things you can use to prevent leg suck. There are heel slings, platform pedals with heel support to name a few. I started out with SPD but never liked them, and you can damn near not walk in those shoes. I ended up with a platform pedal with heel support, they are definitely safer then the SPD, much more comfortable and yo can use any shoe you like, no staggering around on your heel with your toes in the air.



Heel slings etc. are popular in the USA - but not readily available or known about in the UK where there are relatively few bent riders. The cleats you describe as SPD sound more like Road cleats (big ones with 3 fixings) standard SPD mountain bike type cleats (2 fixings) are partially recessed into the sole and easy to walk on - albeit you can sound a bit like a tap dancer.


----------



## starhawk (17 Mar 2016)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Heel slings etc. are popular in the USA - but not readily available or known about in the UK where there are relatively few bent riders. The cleats you describe as SPD sound more like Road cleats (big ones with 3 fixings) standard SPD mountain bike type cleats (2 fixings) are partially recessed into the sole and easy to walk on - albeit you can sound a bit like a tap dancer.



I had regular SPD and yes you can walk on them but not easy and for some shoes there ain't no recess. Then you come to stairs, really scary, I hade to hold on to both handrails during the climb.


----------



## fatjel (18 Mar 2016)

Have heard much talk of recumbent legs but no mention of recumbent toes.. 
Twp pairs socks, shoes and bbb overshoes and still my toes are freezing

Hospital today for xrays on the collarbone 
5 weeks now since it broke and it's feeling pretty good
Can do most things now without too much pain


----------



## Nibor (18 Mar 2016)

fatjel said:


> Have heard much talk of recumbent legs but no mention of recumbent toes..
> Twp pairs socks, shoes and bbb overshoes and still my toes are freezing


Solution
http://www.heatpacksuk.co.uk/toe-warmers.php


----------



## fatjel (18 Mar 2016)

MMM they look good shall order some ..
If nothing else the weather should warm up as soon as I get them


----------



## Ganymede (18 Mar 2016)

starhawk said:


> As I said I have bought recumbent cycling clothes, their jerseys have zipped pockets on the front, none at the back! and the pants have no diaper!


Otherwise known as "normal clothes"!! - seriously I didn't know you could get recumbent cycle gear. I just wear outdoor gear and running gear.


----------



## Ganymede (18 Mar 2016)

fatjel said:


> MMM they look good shall order some ..
> If nothing else the weather should warm up as soon as I get them


Friend of mine uses them for skiing and says they're good. They are disposable but supposed to be otherwise "green". Another friend has a pair of heated socks! http://www.warmthru.com/acatalog/Warmthru-Heated-Socks.html - the first pair is very pricey (has the battery on) then you buy extra pairs of the socks alone. I could imagine these might be a bit warm for cycling though.


----------



## starhawk (19 Mar 2016)

Ganymede said:


> Otherwise known as "normal clothes"!! - seriously I didn't know you could get recumbent cycle gear. I just wear outdoor gear and running gear.



Well a cycling jersey are hardly "normal" clothes, normal outdoor gear are too thin for cycling. Apart from that the recumbent variant have another cut at the neckband and waist and most important the pockets are at the front, no pocketzipper at the back that can damage your seat. Almost every cyclepants these days are equipped with a kind of pad, which we don't need and which are in the way. The reason that babies walk so awkward are that they have i big diaper between their legs, something we grown ups don't like to live through again. The recumbent clothes venders however have only short pants (without diaper) so if you want long pants the general advice is to get running pants. My long pants where however bought at a time when pads where very uncommon.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Mar 2016)

I put a rack on mine and everything straps onto that. Come the warmer weather and my workman's shorts with multiple Velcro flapped pockets will be worn.

I'm also looking for a cycling type jacket with front pockets.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2016)

Recumbent toes ..... not a problem


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I put a rack on mine and everything straps onto that. Come the warmer weather and my workman's shorts with multiple Velcro flapped pockets will be worn.
> 
> I'm also looking for a cycling type jacket with front pockets.




For those types of ride I have a "Fisherman's vest"


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2016)

... or an urban assault vest


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> For those types of ride I have a "Fisherman's vest"


Looks ideal. I've seen a few body warmers that would do it too.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Mar 2016)

I went that route too a couple of years ago and think it is ideal, were the sizing right !


----------



## Ganymede (19 Mar 2016)

starhawk said:


> normal outdoor gear are too thin for cycling.


Ah.  I'm a skier. Possibly my normal outdoor gear is on the warm side... In fact my fave cycling trousers for winter are mountain trousers, they are fitted like normal trousers (ie not skin-tight) and are quite thick and windproof. Arcteryx brand. Everything else is a miracle of layering with a windproof top layer.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (28 Jul 2016)

fatjel said:


> Broke my collar bone two weeks ago falling off my bike and on the very same day a cheque arrived from a ppi thing ..
> A sign from above that I should buy a recumbent trike ?
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh,very nice.
Got to get me a shot of one of those.
Feel as if I'm missing out on some fun types of riding.
I love MTB'ing you understand,but 'bents look the business 
And a standard Trike,need to try one of those as well.


----------



## starhawk (28 Jul 2016)

Ganymede said:


> Ah. I'm a skier. Possibly my normal outdoor gear is on the warm side... In fact my fave cycling trousers for winter are mountain trousers, they are fitted like normal trousers (ie not skin-tight) and are quite thick and windproof. Arcteryx brand. Everything else is a miracle of layering with a windproof top layer.



Well when I wrote normal outdoor clothing I meant for the season. Cycling clothes doesn't breathe as much as "normal" clothes. Because of the wind effect of riding around normal clothes can be somewhat chilly, they are not designed for the "windy" conditions on a cycle as the cycling clothes are. Using winter clothing is not a good idea as they are rather impenetrable, that can make you real sweathy.
An old cycling trick is to place a newspaper over your chest inside your jersey to shield yourself from the chilling wind effect, however todays newspapers are generally to small for that to give full effect.


----------



## byegad (31 Aug 2016)

You can buy recumbent specific stuff. I have a couple of tops bought ages ago, but running gear is your friend here. Many tops have rear pockets, but some still do have side pockets.


----------



## fatjel (26 Aug 2018)

Major life changes means the trike has to go ... if anyone interested it’s on eBay now


----------



## byegad (27 Aug 2018)

Running clothing tends to be good, designed for getting hot and moving sweat away for your body, the pockets are usually more recumbent friendly too.


----------

